# Dog topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My last post on this carving was back in Feb. A commission project and the life issues resulted in me putting it on the topper rack until yesterday. Which was good, because I was not pleased with the way the sycamore was reacting towards my efforts to carve it? It is American sycamore even with a sharp tool the interlocking grain is difficult to work with. It is a soft wood but dense. Not a wood I will choose to work with again. I am doing much of the work with a rotary tool at this point. Still with the small detail the interlocking grain wants to tear if I am not carful. Live and learn. I have already gotten new basswood blocks from Heinecke wood for my second dog carvings.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

It may be tough to work with but your results are great! That funky grain will give it a sweet look after it's finished.

I used sycamore a cpl years ago on a Santa project. The stuff I used was still a bit green so not as tough to carve, though I had to "nuke" it in the microwave to dry it out. With all the other woods out there to work with I probably won't use it again either.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd say your efforts are paying off. Looks great!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks great!


----------

